# Tube Frame 42" Mower Deck Manual - early stlye



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This is the owner's/operation manual for the earlier 42" deck. Identified by the green mounting bails and rods. These usually didn't have any wheels although there was an optional wheel kit available.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Do you have a great big pile of manuals just laying around waiting to be scanned? I think it's a cool (and maybe invaluable) resource you're providing to Bolens owners. So, how long have you been collecting Bolens manuals?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

exploded view


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

parts list


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

CatDaddy
Not a great big pile, but enough to share and keep me busy. I figured there are a lot of people picking up used equipment that might not be sure if all the parts are there or how a certain deck should be leveled. I recently found the manual for the front reel mower on ebay and learned how to adjust cutting height without trial and error. I'll post that one soon also.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I think that's great. 

My maw-in-law is an avid yard-saler who picks up all sorts of old books & manuals for me that she thinks I might like at the sales she visits (usually cars, history or computer related). I'll have to ask her to keep her eyes open for mower/tractor manuals too. 

If anything good comes my way, I'll follow your example & post 'em.

Angel


----------

